# Drum Magazine for 870?



## JeffWard

I've seen pictures. They were made by Knoxx for Mossburgs. The brand name was "Sidewinder". 10 round pump-actualted drum magazine... slick...

1) Legal in FL?
2) Availible for a Rem 870?
3) Where, and how much?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Mike Barham

You'd muck up the smooth handling qualities of the 870 for a gain of only a few rounds, and questionable reliability? Most civilian long gun fights last all of _one_ round, and at short range. I'd rather have a slick gun that is fast to bring into action than some clunky thing with a huge box under it.

My own 870 is box-stock - no extended mag, no ghost ring sights, no clunky Sidesaddle, no million-lumen headlight. I've tried all these things, but find them counterproductive to the shotgun's real mission in civilian defense.

Which is not what you asked, of course. :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard

...though I value the input.

I think you're right. 

Going with a quality mag tube extension (+2), and good sling.

18.5" barrel, cylinder choke.

Jeff


----------



## faststang90

i seen this on ebay the other day. i pulled the plug on my 500 and i think it holds 7-8 now so i think ill save my money. i have a Saiga 20 gauge 13 round magazine so im going to take that if i have to use it

Sidewinder Venom Mossberg 500 Maverick 88 10rd Drum Kit not Mag Extension | eBay

http://adjunct.diodon349.com/Attack_on_USA/shotgun_magazines_bandoliers_and_shell_holders.htm


----------



## Garyshome

Not in my Mossy!


----------



## Smitty79

I think the only purpose of something like this is for a "gamer" gun. Who really wants to shoot a pump gun in Open division?


----------

